# What is the general concensus as to the safety of cooking food this way?



## cowboycook1n (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Yall...... Im fairly new to this forum, and I dont have alot of time really to devote to this website or this manner of cooking, but i find it all very interesting, not to mention all those q views messing with my taste buds! But my wife is insisting this is not a healthy way to cook & prepare food. She seems mainly worried about using the seasoned wood chips, as I guess theres still some discrepency about that. I dont have time to research that, and shes not computer savvy.... but im getting itchn to try this and start buyin some major aresenol to do this! Can some good person out there explain this to us, esp her?  Im sure some of you men can relate to this dilemna.

I look forward to any help you can send along my (our) way.

Bubba


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2010)

I really wouldn't be worried about cooking over a fire.  How many thousands of years have people been eating this way??

Cooking at these low temps, I do occasionally worry about getting some of these big cuts of meat through the 40-140* danger zone in 4 hours like the USDA recommends.  Especially when cooking for big groups of people.  But I've never had a problem yet.  Thats the biggest thing you really have to watch.


----------



## cowboycook1n (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Daniel, I think shes more worried about the "smoking" aspect, carcinogens from that and the burnt outer skin and stuff and that seeping into the meat, (heck if it even does that) not so much cookin over a flame. But thats a great point too, about getting those huge pieces cooked thru. I doubt we'd be cooking up massive meals like that, but never say never. With all the help here who knows.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2010)

It's all a matter of personal preference:

The only thing I worry about is (as DanielH said) getting through the danger zone, which I understand has changed from [40˚ to 140˚ in 4 hours] to [40˚ to 135˚ in 4 hours] if you probed or injected the meat.

As far as any nitrates or carcinogens, and stuff like that caused by smoking, my Dr doesn't seem to worry about that.

If you cure & smoke Bacon & such, as long as you go by strict guidelines----No problem in my opinion.

It's your decision, but I would say there are a lot worse things in our lives to worry about.

Bearcarver


----------



## corn cob (Sep 8, 2010)

Tell your wife she is right...There are carcinogenic compounds in wood smoke, and burned fats (regardless of cooking method) ~~ If you plan to eat this type of food 3 times a day, 7 days a week for the next 40 years then your risk will be pretty high for developing some form of cancer.... However, If you only plan to eat like this in moderation then your risk factor will be very, very low!! ....Odds are greater she'll be run over by a 18 wheeler or struck by lightening. ~~~ My friend,  nobody is gonna get out of here alive....The object is not to walk across the finish line, but to slide across full speed with a rib in one hand, and a piece of Pecan Pie in the other saying..... Yeeeeeeee!! Haaaaa...What a helluva ride!!!!!

Have Fun and Enjoy!!!!


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm with the Cob. It's all about quality of life, not quantity. Everything is here to be enjoyed in moderation. If you stuff enough of anything down a rats face eventually it will get a cancer. I'd rather live happy than die afraid.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

All of the above is true but, I'm willing to bet that you'd have more health issues from eating fast food 3 times a week, then you'd have from the same amount of smoked meats, plus it taste a helluva lot better.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 8, 2010)

.... also your not going to get the "carcinogens from that and the burnt outer skin and stuff and that seeping into the meat", smoking is not using high heat - smoking is generally done between 200° and 250°.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that smoking is a really good and healthy way to prepare many of the dishes we do here. Now I'm a fatter kid now that I have almost quit working and started to smoke and cooking more foods of the not so healthy but really darn tastey versions. Now the food we all make here is really tastey and alot of the fat is cooked out of the meat too. We could be doing this in the oven while letting the meat sit in a nice pool of it's own fat and greases. But grilling and smoking is much more healthier then the oven and on top of the stove anyhow.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubba, welcome to the SMF. I'm not going to move your thread to roll call, this may give others a chance to chime in on your situation.

Maybe you can do a littler research on some well know Q celebs and the way they BBQ. Also consider mentioning how many of the big/great Q joints have not been shut down for health reasons.I would not be concerned about the general consensus, I would concentrate on given facts. It's all good my friend.


----------



## princess (Sep 8, 2010)

I won't cook with margarine.

I can't cook with MSG.

I think Cool Whip should be banned.

But you will have to pry my smoker from my cold dead hands. ;)

You gotta weigh the risks vs rewards and make your choices accordingly. Everything in moderation. I like bacon. I don't eat it every day.

I got a real giggle from a "wife-of-my-husband's-friend" who tried to tell me how unhealthy my food choices are. Mind you, she owns her own tanning bed, smokes a half a pack a day and drives without her seatbelt.

I think I'll be here to tell her grandkids the story. Who knows if she will be.. ;)

-Princess

 


CowboyCook1n said:


> Hi Yall...... Im fairly new to this forum, and I dont have alot of time really to devote to this website or this manner of cooking, but i find it all very interesting, not to mention all those q views messing with my taste buds! But my wife is insisting this is not a healthy way to cook & prepare food. She seems mainly worried about using the seasoned wood chips, as I guess theres still some discrepency about that. I dont have time to research that, and shes not computer savvy.... but im getting itchn to try this and start buyin some major aresenol to do this! Can some good person out there explain this to us, esp her?  Im sure some of you men can relate to this dilemna.
> 
> I look forward to any help you can send along my (our) way.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## bbally (Sep 8, 2010)

I look at it different. First I follow the food code to stay safe.

But with regard to the diet liers whom want to stop people from eating good food.  It changes depending on what the fad is they are trying to get the money to study, and even if they are correct.......

What do you get?

Asumming you are half way healthy with good life genes you get an average extra time on earth of 1.7 years.  NOW...

The 1.7 years is not as a child playing baseball and fishin'

It is not as a teenage skinny dipping with the neighbor girl in the creek

Not as a young adult trying to rule the world

Not as a young parent enjoying raising your children

Not as an older parent watching you kids become successful adults

Not as a grand parent watching the next generation come up

Not as a elderly couple traveling together to see and explore things with the kids raised and grand children doing well

NO NOT ANY OF THOSE YEARS......

You get 1.7 years of extra time wearing adult diapers not knowing who you are or why you are in this hospital type place...

Thank you just the same..... I will just eat what I want (in moderation) and check out of this big round blue hotel on time!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 8, 2010)

Princess said:


> I won't cook with margarine.
> 
> I can't cook with MSG.
> 
> ...


Ok can I stop laughing now - I love this post - tanning bed and half a pack a day - I think you just found my ex wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree with ya - pick your poisen or poisens in my case

Princess, thanks for the giggle see ya at the smoker with some bacon and sausage


----------



## nwdave (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm with BBally 100% on this one.  Being a cancer survivor, my outlook has radically changed to one of: enjoy it now, before it's too late.  Everything in moderation, of course.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 9, 2010)

Remember that meat isn't the only thing that goes in our smokers.  Onion, zucs, squash, shrooms, taters, the list is endless for vegies that do great in a smoker.  Smoked fish and cold smoked cheese are also great as accoutrements or as main dishes.  Address her health concerns by doing a great variety of vegetables placed on the smoker till tender, brushed with olive oil, a bit of good sea salt and fresh pepper.  Include this in your meal along with a nice piece of trimmed brisket, chicken breast, pork loin or other lean meat.  Not only are the veges good for you they make for a beautiful plate.


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Agree with Princess we used margarine for years, now it is not in the house. Anything flies won't light on can't be food IMO

Also good comments on veggies & other non-meat smoked1
 


Princess said:


> I won't cook with margarine.
> 
> I can't cook with MSG.
> 
> I think Cool Whip should be banned.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 9, 2010)

Your old lady must have a stress free and smooth life if she's gonna lose sleep over eating smoked meat. I smoke, bbq or grill darn near everything I cook.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 28, 2010)

well i have ate some type of smoked food from the time i was one year old till now and i am 43 years young !!

no cancer yet !

of course I am Alaskan Indian and my Grandparents and the rest of my tribe have smoked fish and meat to live for the past 1000's of years and both of my grandparents lived till their both in there 90's both of them did pass away but just from old age !!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't the slightest clue why I didn't reply to this thread earlier, as I had caught it flowing through the active pages when it was a younger thread. I am now sensing some dejavu for some odd reason...you know, like I've already written about this somewhere, maybe here, but I'm not sure? Maybe on another similar thread?

Anyway, keeping as simple and to the point as I know how, the most significant health issues I can think of related to cooking methods for meats or other foods are:

1) meat drippings/juices which contact a hot enough surface to cause burning or smoking of those drippings...very bad for you;

2) adding fats in order to cook the food...relatively bad for you, depending on the type of fat used;

3) (this is from a study I found a link to and read here in a thread awhile back, not sure where it is now) cooking the meat to an internal temperature of 170* or greater;

The most common sources I can think of for the above mentioned issues are:

1) frying, or grilling the food over an open flame or other high heat source such as electric grills, or, charcoal/propane/gas fired grilling, or in the case of fast food burger joints flame broiling/griddle frying;

2) stir-frying with a wok, pan frying or deep fat frying;

3) cooking any meats to well-done or above (pulled pork/beef/chicken).

As you can see, there are many other methods of cooking other than the low & slow as employed with smoking which are much less healthy ways to bring food to the table. We are a family who truly enjoys outdoor cooked foods, and my guess is that a very high majority of the members of SMF, and their families alike, are in the same rankings. We eat a pretty well balanced mix of smoked, grilled, fried, roasted, and baked foods. This doesn't happen by plan, it's just how things work out. I cook a few meals when I'm on days off, smoked or grilled...my daughters cook a few meals each week, being fried, roasted or baked...my wife cooks with the same methods as my daughters, but there's always a mix of something different every day. Here again, I'm sure the majority of others here do the same. That's the key to life in general, IMO: everything in moderation, and I do mean _*everything*_.

The amounts of carcinogens contained in the smoke (when proper use of the smoker is utilized) which we use to flavor our foods, well, it's pretty negligible quantities. If you want to see some nasty stuff that can put you into a hurt bag, just buy processed and packaged foods, and eat nothing but that for a couple years. Anyone game for that challenge? Any takers?



bbally said:


> I look at it different. First I follow the food code to stay safe.
> 
> But with regard to the diet liers whom want to stop people from eating good food.  It changes depending on what the fad is they are trying to get the money to study, and even if they are correct.......
> 
> ...


Very intereresting observation and analogy. You put this into a perspective which I find very easy to see. It's a refreshing look, for sure.
Smoke on, I say!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

I quit tobacco and started hickory. Mid life crisis I guess.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2010)

Simple Solution... *Get a New Wife...*


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

meateater said:


> I quit tobacco and started hickory. Mid life crisis I guess.




Ditto, except for the "Mid life" part, more like late life.


----------



## princess (Oct 10, 2010)

You know... I wonder how many of us "ex-smokers" are on here?  I quit tobacco four years ago.


Bearcarver said:


> Ditto, except for the "Mid life" part, more like late life.


----------



## pignit (Oct 10, 2010)

You know that just wakin up every day will lead to death. LIfe is gonna kill ya one way or the other.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2010)

Princess said:


> You know... I wonder how many of us "ex-smokers" are on here?  I quit tobacco four years ago.


Probably at least 50% of the members. Almost 3 years for me.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 11, 2010)

Princess said:


> You know... I wonder how many of us "ex-smokers" are on here?  I quit tobacco four years ago.


Good job!!!!!!

 


Bearcarver said:


> Probably at least 50% of the members. Almost 3 years for me.


You're both doing great!!!!! Stay with it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've quit for anywhere from a couple days, to a month, to 6 months, to 3 - 1/2 years...all this spread out over a period of about 20 years. I guess I don't have the self-discipline to do it straight-out, so I have started using an e-cig about 6 weeks ago. Other than running out of the cartridges which came with the starter kit and smoking until I got a 2 - 1/2 month supply, I can stay with this program. I still have the nicotine addiction, but not all the nasty crap that goes with it.
 

Anyway, my congrats go out to both of you, and anyone else who has the Kahonas (or self-disipline) to stay away from tobacco.

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

Princess said:


> You know... I wonder how many of us "ex-smokers" are on here?  I quit tobacco four years ago.


I quit 25 years ago on my honeymoon when I had to have emergency surgery in New Orleans due to a busted blood vessel in my belly (Hence the Scarbelly) and the doc told me if I ever smoked again I might as well put a gun to my temple. So I had a choice quit or sleep with one eye open cause Mrs Scar would have bought the gun after the fun we had on the honeymoon. Three weeks in East Jefferson General.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 11, 2010)

I quit 17 years ago, was at Ft Benning running and the left side of my body went numb.  Decided smoking may not be a good thing


----------



## dalton (Nov 18, 2010)

well I realize I am a new guy here but all I can say is WOW!  what a great and funny thread to read!

here is my humble opinion on the subject.....

humans have lived for thousands of years on this planet smoking meat, making sausage to preserve the meat, drying meat to preserve it because until just 60 or 70 years ago there was no real fridges or freezers for the average person.  if you didn't preserve meat while it was availible for consumption when it was not readily availible you STARVED TO DEATH!  now of course... everything in moderation and I try to concentrate my eating habits around what is truley in season at the time to add a natural variable to my diet.  I absolutly agree that all the processed and prepackaged "fast food" available to us these days is much more dangerous to our health then any amount of properly preserved (smoking, drying, curing, etc) food will EVER be!  if you don't believe me just remember the "supersize me" guy who tried to eat at mcdonalds every meal every day for a month I think it was and after like 3 weeks his doctor told him if he kept it up for the whole time he probably would not make it! 

here in america I believe that as a general rule we have gotten very LAZY and fall into the convienience offered by those who wish to profit from creating that convienience.  But we half to remember that those offereing that convienience are much more concerned with their profit then our health!!!!!

everything in moderation.... and enjoy evey day! who knows what might happen tomorow...  you might be that person wandering around a nursing home trying to remember your own name!


----------



## ol timer (Dec 10, 2010)

DanielH said:


> I really wouldn't be worried about cooking over a fire.  How many thousands of years have people been eating this way??
> 
> Cooking at these low temps, I do occasionally worry about getting some of these big cuts of meat through the 40-140* danger zone in 4 hours like the USDA recommends.  Especially when cooking for big groups of people.  But I've never had a problem yet.  Thats the biggest thing you really have to watch.


 The HD here in TN says they would like it thru the danger zone in 3 hours with pork and chicken.I run my smoker at 275° to 300° for the first hour then drop it to 250° for the remainder of the cook.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in agreement with many of the opinions shared thus far.

Cooking is an art form that many partake in as a hobby of sorts to express their creativity. For this reason I'm of the opinion this is one reason it is a healthy "hobby". Those sorts of things are good to have incorporated into our lives.  There are extremes of coarse but for me personally I barbecue/smoke no more than two or three times a week usually on  weekend afternoons. There's something special about enjoying a satisfying meal you've prepared yourself that you take your time with playing with ideas rather than "grabbing a bite to eat" on a continual basis. 

I've heard of folks who go into convenience stores buying three gallons of gas, five energy drinks and pain medication seemingly always in a frantic rush to get somewhere though the impression being not sure where.

Now don't get me wrong. I love fresh produce out of the garden especially fresh tomatoes, green peppers and onions. Salad, juice and most all those things. It can all go good together. And sometimes I wonder, why we might eat so much of the other "junk" anyway??? I think that part of the reason is that we miss great tasting foods really taking our time to enjoy them. We consume a lot more than we eat I'd say. And, there's a part of us that is creative just waiting to burst forth expressing itself.  Smoking foods is one way to do this.

I have a saying. It is better to be 90%  right one-hundred percent of the time rather than 100% right ten-percent of the time. Maybe there are far less "rights" and "wrongs" than we realize. Being "perfect" is irrelevant.  Life is a much better experience this way.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2010)

All valid points.

*Moderation is the key my friend!*

My wife busts my balls every time I have a beer, since she don't drink alcohol she has a problem with me drinking , but I overlook that because she lets me do most of the cooking, and I cook some off the wall stuff.

Are you sure she's just not set in her ways and is just looking for an excuse to have it her way or no way?

I smoked many years myself, started at 12 yrs old, gave it up when I met my wife.

What I did to my body from the time I was 12 til I met my wife I should be dead!

There are far worse everyday things that we are doing to our bodies everyday, being overweight, lack of exercise, taking pain medicine, sitting in traffic, living in congested areas or factories, poor diet, stress, fast foods, carpet cleaners and sprays that are inhaled, the chlorine absorbed by our bodies every day from our water...the list goes on and on, just wanted to point out a few everyday things that harm us.

However, If you plan on cooking all the meals on the grill or smoker, I would have to agree with your wife.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm with meat eater but mine is alder and apple.


----------



## roller (Dec 13, 2010)

We don`t live forever so enjoy the ride....after all you could get killed by a car crossing the street to get a watercrest and qcumber samwich on wheat bread.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 13, 2010)

13 yrs ago I had open heart.  It was a quad bypass due to 4 blockages as much as 85%.  My lipids were off the chart. My diabetis was crazy.  I ran a buisness and ate mostly fast food on the run while I worked.

Today I process much of my own food.  Love home made sausage, smoked meats, home made bacon all in moderation.  I watch my sugars and salts but not too much.  My cholesteral is now below 100.

My diabetes is non insulin dependent but I am overwheight.  My last nuclear stress test showed zero escemia, and I kicked the tredmills arse.  I should exercise more but all in all feel fairly good except for a touch of arthritis.  I may from time to time hit a burger joint but it is rare.  I eat alot of seafood and chicken but on the weekends it is red meat for sure, usually smoked or grilled.

I trim the fat cap off most large meat cuts and still produce some of the most tender briskets and ribs, and butts you could ask for.  The bark on my meat is mostly carmelization from the rubs.  

If I make it to 70 ok.  If I make it to 75 or 80 fine.  Longer well who knows.  Whatever time the good lord gives me I will take it and say I will not be miserable for a few days more.


----------



## mco (Dec 13, 2010)

What a great thread, and Corn Cob you put a smile on my face with this one "The object is not to walk across the finish line, but to slide across full speed with a rib in one hand, and a piece of Pecan Pie in the other saying..... Yeeeeeeee!! Haaaaa...What a helluva ride!!!!!

 I lost my son at age 34 this past summer and it wasn't from eating smoked meats, but he spent 15 years on a bucking horse following the rodeo circuit and loved every minute of it.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2010)

Mco I remember your story well, How are the kids and wasn't there another little one on the way? I hope you don't mind me asking.

My prayers to the family


----------



## mco (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for asking, kids are doing fine, and the new one is due any day now


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 14, 2010)

mco said:


> Thanks for asking, kids are doing fine, and the new one is due any day now




That calls for a feast!!! Light it up and have party.  Babies are best reason to celebrate!


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 14, 2010)

well i smoked 2 packs a day for 25 years so some smoked meat is the least of my concerns


----------



## danio34 (Dec 15, 2010)

Amen to that!  If the outer skin of your meat is getting burnt from smoking, then you are not smoking...you are cooking (an at too high of heat for too long)!


----------



## bigcbbq (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is a very informative and interesting post/thread. I smoke in moderation I guess. But I think for prevention of any types of cancers we should focus on building and strengthing our immune system. That is what protects us from diseases. You must have your raw organic vegetable and fruit intake daily (unprocessed). That will give our bodies the strength fight and wart off any diseases. We are exposed to many toxins in our everyday life. So try to reduce this exposure, and build the immune system thru raw fruits and vegetables. Thats the key to life, organic nutrition that is what our body really utilizes and absorbs and builds our cells.

GO SMOKERS!


----------



## billm75 (Dec 18, 2010)

If you cook over a wood fire, directly or your smoke your meats, it's not going to inject your body with cancer causing carcinogens anymore than breathing the air around you will.  Vehicle exhaust, industrial pollutants, camp fires or in your fireplace, all have some level of something bad for you in them.  There's no way to avoid all possible dangers.  And you shouldn't have to.  I remember my grandmother telling me about growing up in the hills of West Virginia.  The foods they ate, the way they prepared them and the lack of "sanitation" available to them.  Not a one of them got food poisoning or seriously ill from any of that.  They cooked on the wood stove, the fireplace, out back in the fire pit.  Used a pig's tail to grease the skillet, ate meats that weren't refrigerated (she was born in 1911, btw).  And lived to be nearly 80.  

You know what got her?  Throat cancer from smoking for nearly 65 years.  

I dunno, I've been eating smoked foods for as long as I can remember (only been cooking them for around 10 or so), but I feel it's a healthier way to eat to be honest.  Most all of the fat is rendered off of the meats so there's less to ingest.  Most of the seasonings I use are fresh, no MSG, very little salt.  And the taste....oh the taste.  You can't beat a good rack of hickory smoked spare ribs when they're seasoned up just so.  

If she's concerned about cancer from BBQ, I dunno what else to say.....gopher it!  You only live once.  ;)


----------

